# Is anyone going to Australia



## LAURENF (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi,

Is anyone going to Sydney on July 6th 2011? 
I have just booked and would love to chat to anyone going on this date. 

Lauren F xxx


----------



## warren4321 (Apr 16, 2008)

I just went to Melbourne in end of April 2010 for 1 week holiday.


----------



## ColtenSloan (Nov 19, 2010)

what did you book through?? can you give me some information?!
Im 21 from Canada and am planning my trip alone to Australia in March 2011
what program did you book through??!
what are your plans!


----------



## saralee (Oct 18, 2010)

i will apply tourist visa on january, i hope this time i can get it. if not, then on july i will try to apply working holiday visa. wish me luck


----------



## denielmark (Oct 28, 2010)

*Reply*

I think to go there.
i have to make now visa.


----------

